# Kitty stands up when peeing



## bachma (Jul 31, 2003)

My cat, Tiger, stands to pee in the litter box, and therefore sometimes pee escapes in between the box and its cover and gets on the floor. He doesn't stoop to pee like a regular cat does. He stands, raises his tail and just pees. We have 3 cats (all males and neutered) and Tiger was the last to join the household 2 years ago. He was a small kitten then, and we noticed that he stood up to pee even then. My wife even once saw him raise his back leg like a dog to pee (he also fetches like dog, bringing back his toy for us to throw again...strange). Anyway, we have 3 litter boxes which are always kept clean, and he uses them all. It's always easy to know when he uses a box because it'll have pee on the walls of the box. he doesn't pee outside of the box (thank God), and i can live with him peeing upright. It's just so strange. Anyone ever heard about this?


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

That is strange!! Cats are mysterious creatures anyways. Maybe he thinks he is a human....or a dog. :lol: I'm sure someone on the CatForum will have a clue!!


----------



## bachma (Jul 31, 2003)

Yep... and he's as affectionate as a dog as well. He greets us everyday by jumping up on the bed and putting out his front paw and touching our hands so that we can pet him. He loves to "kiss" as well. Although he pees upright, he's still my baby.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

By the way, welcome to the CatForum!!!


----------



## bachma (Jul 31, 2003)

Thank you, kittygirl04!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

heehee, I can beat that! My cat completely sits when she poops. It makes an aweful mess! I've been trying to get her to stop by holding her back up everytime I catch her trying to go. I think it's working because today I saw some stool that wasn't completely flat like normal....lol...grosssssssssssss


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes I have the cats had a deformed pattella in the knee and couldn't bend their back legs properly. Do you see him jump and move the knee and hip joints normally? Can he run and play with ease or does he look awkard?


----------



## bachma (Jul 31, 2003)

He plays normally and loves to jump up on the table and bathroom sink. He sits with ease and is in everyway a healthy, playful kitty.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Thats bizarre. Is the Dr. aware of this issue? I guess if he doesn't appear to be in pain and it doesn't bother you that he does that it's really no big deal but I'm curious what would cause him to do that.


----------

